# coolant level



## andykidney (Nov 14, 2003)

just checkin the usual things in the car this weekend, my coolant level seems low, i top it off with 50/50 mix of bmw coolant and distilled water

i'm concerned i overfilled it i added about 700ml, the level indicator is still all the way up, shouldnt it sunk when you fill it a bit, the diagram on the radiator seems to indicate it, am i doing it wrong or just interpreting this incorrectly, btw my car 03/540.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

If you overfill, it will just spill out the overflow hose so don't fret too much about.

Chris


----------



## andykidney (Nov 14, 2003)

thanks, i just suck some coolant to relieve the tank



Ågent99 said:


> If you overfill, it will just spill out the overflow hose so don't fret too much about.
> 
> Chris


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

I also have a '03 540 and I just went down to my dealer to buy a gallon of BMW coolant as I just got a "check coolant level" indicator appear. They didn't specify a 50/50 mix, they said you can just top it off. I'm wondering which is better, because at $19.00 a gallon for the coolant I'd hate to see it running out the overfill onto the pavement.


----------



## andykidney (Nov 14, 2003)

are you a chapter member?it should cost about $14 for the coolant and yes its should be 50/50 mix.

just let the car sit till the ambient temp lower or let it sit overnight to check the level and if you think its overfill just get a turkey baster to removed excess.



crete said:


> I also have a '03 540 and I just went down to my dealer to buy a gallon of BMW coolant as I just got a "check coolant level" indicator appear. They didn't specify a 50/50 mix, they said you can just top it off. I'm wondering which is better, because at $19.00 a gallon for the coolant I'd hate to see it running out the overfill onto the pavement.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Unless you live in an extremely cold enviroment...adding a cup or two of distilled water is not likely to raise your freezing point appreciably. If it requires much more than that, I would still just add distilled water, then immediately make an appointment with the nearest dealer and find out where that stuff is leaking from!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Actually, I did that very thing...added distilled water when the coolant-level light went off. I'm not too worried about the temperatures around here. 

Chris


----------

